# Rutentransportrohr...jetzt mach ichs mir selbst



## Joka (27. März 2006)

Moin

Hab mir heute mal schnell ein RTR selbst gebaut,und möchte euch mal zeigen was draus geworden ist 

Ab in Baumarkt und ein Abflussrohr,2 Endstücke,1 Verbindungsstück und einen Türhaken gekauft.
Dann brauchte ich noch einen Rolladengurt,Schaumstoff,Silikon und einen Splint....was ich zuhause schon hatte.

Also Rohr auf die gewünschte Länge abgeflext und 2 kleine Schnitte für den Gurt eingebracht.Gurt durchziehen und mit 2 kleinen Schrauben festgeschraubt.
Ok nicht schön aber erfüllt seinen Zweck 

Die beiden Endböden schön dick mit Schaumstoff ausgekleidet und festsilikoniert.
Dann den einen Endboden in das Rohr einstecken und vorher ordentlich Silikon dran #6
Den anderen in das Verbindungsstück(ohne Dichtring) einsetzten und ein Loch komplett durchbohren.
Zum verbinden mit dem Rohr dann auch festkleben mit Silikon.


Zack den Riegel auf die gewünschte Länge abflexen,loch durchbohren und den Splint durch(man kann auch ein kleines Schloß nehmen).

Ein paar Aufkleber drauf und Ready 

Das schöne an dem Haken ist das man nun das RTR auch Platzsparend in die Ecke hängen kann.


----------



## utzel (27. März 2006)

*AW: Rutentransportrohr...jetzt mach ichs mir selbst*

Saubere Arbeit,einfach und schnell aber zweckmäßig.#6 



2 Niederlagen in der Saison und dann noch gegen einen Verein #q hat doch auch was.*Ab jetzt wird aufgeholt!!!!*:q


----------



## Ossipeter (27. März 2006)

*AW: Rutentransportrohr...jetzt mach ichs mir selbst*

Schaut gut aus, brauchen wir auch! Wieviel Ruten passen da rein?


----------



## Allroundangler (27. März 2006)

*AW: Rutentransportrohr...jetzt mach ichs mir selbst*

Servus Peter
Mein Vaddern hat sich ja auch so ein Tranportrohr aus HT-Rohr gebaut.....
So weit ich mich erinnern kann haben wir als wir vor eineinhalb Jahren in Repvag waren glaub ich 6 Ruten da rein gebracht da ging dann allerdings nix mehr :m
Die Möglichkeit der Farbwahl ist ja sogar auch gegeben entweder HT-Rohr grau oder KG-Rohr orange/rot :q :q wies gefällt :m


----------



## Joka (27. März 2006)

*AW: Rutentransportrohr...jetzt mach ichs mir selbst*



			
				Ossipeter schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut gut aus, brauchen wir auch! Wieviel Ruten passen da rein?



Hallo

Ja schätze auch mal Max 6 St,aber kommt wohl auch immer auf die Ruten(Ringe) drauf an.

Ich hab vohin mal 3 St. genommen und noch in eine Decke eingerollt....passt super und nix wackelt #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2006)

*AW: Rutentransportrohr...jetzt mach ichs mir selbst*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> Rutentransportrohr...*jetzt mach ichs mir selbst*


*Taaaatttttttttüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüttaaaataaaaaaaaaaa!*

Also ne, vorher konntest Du das nicht. |rolleyes
Also sowas dann auch noch öffentlich zu verkünden! #d


----------



## schwedenklausi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Rutentransportrohr...jetzt mach ichs mir selbst*

das teil sieht sehr gut aus!
aber eine Frage :wie schwer ist das rohr ohne inhalt ?
schwedenklausi


----------



## Joka (27. März 2006)

*AW: Rutentransportrohr...jetzt mach ichs mir selbst*

hallo

@ angeldet

also an was du schon wieder denkst...pfui sag ich 

@ klausi

ist nicht schwer....ich würde mal sagen locker unter 500g


----------



## Yupii (28. März 2006)

*AW: Rutentransportrohr...jetzt mach ichs mir selbst*

ich will ja nicht meckern:q

aaaber das Thema hatten wir schon einmal vor einiger Zeit, *nachdem* der Bau in einer Angelzeitung beschrieben worden war#d#d


----------



## Hummer (28. März 2006)

*AW: Rutentransportrohr...jetzt mach ichs mir selbst*

So ein Ding habe ich auch jahrelang für die Flugreise nach Norwegen benutzt. Funktioniert einwandfrei, aber bitte nicht mit Ruten vollstopfen bis nichts mehr geht. Wenn das Rohr mittig belastet wird, starken Vibrationen ausgesetzt ist oder irgendwo herunterfällt, zerbröseln sich die Ruten gegenseitig. Ich packe immer ein paar T-Shirts als Stoßdämpfer zwischen die Ruten.

Kleiner Kritikpunkt: Der Haken könnte sich an anderen Gepäckstücken festhaken. Ich habe das Verschlußstück immer festgetaped.

Inzwischen habe ich ne Bazooka. Die ist noch stabiler, läßt sich in der Länge verstellen und es geht mehr rein. Allerdings wiegt die auch einiges.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Breamhunter (28. März 2006)

*AW: Rutentransportrohr...jetzt mach ichs mir selbst*



			
				Allroundangler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Möglichkeit der Farbwahl ist ja sogar auch gegeben entweder HT-Rohr grau oder KG-Rohr orange/rot :q :q wies gefällt :m


Ich habe mir auch so ein HT-Rohr gebastelt:m. Würde auch sagen, bei 3 zweitiligen Spinnruten ist Ende der Fahnenstange. Allerdings sind die roten KG-Rohre meines Wissen nach nicht bruchsicher.#c


----------



## Allroundangler (28. März 2006)

*AW: Rutentransportrohr...jetzt mach ichs mir selbst*

@Breamhunter
Kann sein hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, würde sonst wenns wirklich nicht bruchfest ist Ärger mit meinem Chef bekommen :q :q :m


----------

